# New Space Wolf Pics



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5212901715816864258


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

Now he looks cool. Might have to make a Space Wolf army.... (oh no, more ideas!!!)

DK


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice. Suitably berserk. Cool sideburns as well. I think the studio is harbouring Wolverine fans...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

remind me to collect a few of these and turn them to the ruinus powers... sweet models


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

nice model now i will change his head, and give him wing pack from possessed! He will be my raptor champion


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Wow. that looks amazing. really cant wait till space wolves comes out may get me going to finish my complete great company.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice! Someone likes X-men!!!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they look fantastic. definately worth the wait by the time they come round.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Snikt Snikt Bub


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah! I can't wait to get my hands on this mini!


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

When the image first loaded I got a little scared.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

sweeeeettttt


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

That really is a great model k:
I agree it is very X-Men. But that's just fine with me.
I wonder what else GW has up their sleaves for the wolves? I read somewhere that the great hunt is going to be a focus this time around.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks more like Ultimate Sabertooth than Wolverine. 










But that looks rather nice, might have to break my oath of never collecting a SM army for that one...


----------



## Iron Will (Jun 6, 2008)

That is an awesome model

i am definitely going to collect Space Wolves


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

now that is an impressive model, great face for once from gw, and its a stunning pose.

nice.

shame it had to be on a space wolf and not blood angels.....


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

looks awesome but it kinda looks like its from forge world.....


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Shadwell said:


> Looks more like Ultimate Sabertooth than Wolverine.


Bah. Just one more reason to hate Ultimates. Sabertooth hasn't got claws! Well, alright, he does, but they're _proper_ claws, not blade-y things that extend from his knuckles. That's Wolverine's gimmick.

Man, thank the dark gods of the Warp for DC. They won't go ballsing around with my childhood icons. That is, not in a bad way. I hope.

*Sigh*. At least we've still got Frank, Warren, Alan and Garth.

Wait, what? Ultimate Watchmen?

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool model, can't wait to see what else GW will add to their Space wolf range.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard a while back that they have been working on some nice plastics for the range , along the same lines as BT.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

makes me want to make a 13th company.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks like a resin FW model to me, looks sweet as though


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

pretty coll mini great pose. looks like wolverine


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

i hope they bring back BJORN THE FELL HANDED


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

40rending said:


> i hope they bring back BJORN THE FELL HANDED


 me too his fluff is great.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I likes the look of that model, make a perfect Lord for Wolves or 13th. I hope they bring Bjorn back to, but I would prefer Njal Stormcaller. But, the way the DA dex is, perhaps we will get Bjorn, Ragnar, Njall and either Logan or Ulrik, but I woulnt be to bothered if Ulrik was taken out and replaced. Hopefully, if we gets new plastics, they'll get decent sprues, instead of the ok'ish one thats wi the sets the now, or something better than the BT £15 rip-off sprue set. I live in much hope, but I wont hold me breath.


----------



## zoso79 (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome model. I have heard that it may just be a collector's model though. Does anyone have any word on if they're releasing a series of Space Wolf models or just a couple like this?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever the new models are like, I just hope there's a new Ragnar. One of the greatest 40k characters, one of the poorest models.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

dan1986 said:


> That looks like a resin FW model to me, looks sweet as though


It probably is a resin model...but that doesn't rule out the model's release in plastic. I think I've seen GW do this in the past...cast a copy of a new release in resin just to show it off, then produce it en masse in plastic. 


Or at least, I hope so...it's one helluva cool model. With a little work, you could use it for any chapter...

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> Or at least, I hope so...it's one helluva cool model. With a little work, you could use it for any chapter...:biggrin:


 Yep, you rarely find a model with that much character to it. Not to mention those skull knuckled lightning claws are fucking badass. :victory:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Wolfblade said:


> Whatever the new models are like, I just hope there's a new Ragnar. One of the greatest 40k characters, one of the poorest models.



>> H ave got to agree wi this. The current model is ancient, and in need of a spruce up. Same wi Ulrik, but he not that great a character.


----------

